# Chevy 2500 Crew Cab Long box Gas



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I am looking for a crew cab long box 4x4, but gas. AmICrazy? I could use some advice. I've always been a guy that drove used vehicles but am now in a position to pay cash for a new truck. However, I've done some searching and there is an extremely low amount of trucks in the gas model as crew and long bed. Basically the WT models are all white fleet trucks and scooped up quick.

Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

unless you are constantly hauling a heavy load imo there is no advantage to a diesel.

they are also expensive to maintain.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

What are your concerns? I have a gas 2500 HD WT that is a standard cab long bed and personally I couldn’t imagine having a truck with a short bed.

My only concern with a long bed and a crew cab is it is it pain to park anywhere since it takes double spots...

That’s why I wanted to standard cab because this is not my dedicated work vehicle I just use it to tow and haul stuff 

Diesels used to be great however with all the emissions stuff plus a huge price tag there is no advantage unless you were doing a ton of towing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Order one.

That would be a kick ass truck. According to chevys epwebsite the price would be $42,595 with a WT trim package.


https://www.chevrolet.com/trucks/silverado-2500hd-heavy-duty-trucks/build-and-price/trim


.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> Order one.
> 
> That would be a kick ass truck. According to chevys epwebsite the price would be $42,595 with a WT trim package.
> 
> ...




I bought mine a year ago and I could have gotten a WT crew cab long bed gas model for far less than that. 

I paid 29,200 plus tax/fees for my standard cab 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Windycity said:


> I bought mine a year ago and I could have gotten a WT crew cab long bed gas model for far less than that.
> 
> I paid 29,200 plus tax/fees for my standard cab
> 
> ...


That’s sticker. Was yours a 2500 with 4wd?


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> That’s sticker. Was yours a 2500 with 4wd?




2500 hd 2wd 

The 4wd wasn’t that much more...I think it would have been 30,300 or something like that 

Mainly because the additional option of the plow prep package on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

$46-47k is MSRP with a few additions, larger tires, towing mirrors, spray on bed liner, towing and plow packages, back up camera, etc.. Any advice on getting a better price on a new build? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

META said:


> $46-47k is MSRP.. Any advice on getting a better price on a new build?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Go to Chicago.

I’ve never had much luck with dealers willing to go much below sticker around here.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I did a search with a local dealer last week, only 54 2019s in the nation; one in a color I preferred. That was sold that day and 9 left a couple days later. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I don’t know, I think my sticker was 38 something on my truck so that is quite a bit off

Not sure if it makes a difference or not but there are plenty of dealerships around here that specialize in commercial fleets so they always have a ton of work trucks on their lots. 

Of course these are not the fancy hi country models or whatever and most of them are either white or red usually, but they are a lot cheaper than most of the other fantasy trucks of the same model

Have you look at commercial truck trader.com? because that’s where I shopped and found my truck and When i called the dealer to verify the price and he said yeah that’s it....not much haggling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I just did a nationwide search on comercialtrucktrader.com and found one, LT model with regular mirrors. Not sure about bed size. 

My specifications really limit existing truck availability. Hmm.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

I know Chevy is changing out for the new models and might not be producing the wt right now for the 2019 line up yet. So that might limit your availability 

I read somewhere that all of next year they will not produce a regular cab long bed model until 2020...I’m sure they are going to focus on whatever truck produces the most amount of profit first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Windycity said:


> I know Chevy is changing out for the new models and might not be producing the wt right now for the 2019 line up yet. So that might limit your availability
> 
> I read somewhere that all of next year they will not produce a regular cab long bed model until 2020...I’m sure they are going to focus on whatever truck produces the most amount of profit first
> 
> ...


Manny vans?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

It's tough to find a long bed regular cab 2500 with all the bells and whistles. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> It's tough to find a long bed regular cab 2500 with all the bells and whistles.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I know with Ram ya cant, crew cab only.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

The very best time to buy is in the new year when every body is broke after the holidays


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

sunkist said:


> The very best time to buy is in the new year when every body is broke after the holidays


I’ve always heard at the ends of months, quarters and years when the dealers are trying to meet quotas.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

My search went something like this. 

-I need a new truck but can wait.
-It's been a good year, I need to reduce tax liability. 
-I should buy a truck.
-Crap, I can't find what I want.
-I should build, but now I won't have it this year, although I could get a VIN# amd pay for it by 2018...just 0 miles logged in 18.
-Now the best strategy I have is time the purchase and deal with taxes a different way.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> It's tough to find a long bed regular cab 2500 with all the bells and whistles.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




All depends on what you would consider.... bells and whistle‘s. Growing up driving work trucks that had no air-conditioning, manual windows and locks. Manual trans and manual mirrors forcing me to pull over and get out to adjust the passenger mirror, bells and whistles for me means automatic trans and full power accessories

When I was looking at fords A lot of their work truck still have manual windows and locks which is a total dealbreaker for me

My basic truck has full power including heated mirrors and a factory backup camera however it has Manual seats which I prefer because I don’t want power seats. 

Now if you looking for heated and cooled seats and/or steering wheel you will never find find that in a WT model or probably not in a standard cab long bed model either. 

Of coarse the manufactures follow consumer desires and input 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

What are the options you're looking at, meta? We are in the market for a new Dually Crew Cab, Ford I've gotten all the way down to 42,000 gas with four-wheel drive, 48500 with diesel.

I really don't want to buy new either but the used vehicles that are in good shape capable of hauling what I needed to haul or ridiculously high, I would rather just buy new and know I don't have a problem for that bit of savings. I did find a 2015 Dodge 550 with four-wheel drive and a flatbed that I scooped up for 20,000 cash. That thing will pull the heater out of hell.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I am partial to Chevy .

Crew cab long box 4x4, 2500, gas.

Vinyl rubberized floor, towing mirrors (heated awesome but not WT option), minimum 7" screen for back up camera.

20" rims, spray on bedliner and rubber truck bed liner (I could always get this later).

I prefer leather seats that I would cover, otherwise stock work truck cloth.

Typical towing, no gooseneck.

Plow package would be nice but not a deal breaker.

Roof and bedliner lights nice, but not deal breaker.

Stock radio with bluetooth. 

Power locks and windows, remote start (could add later).

I may change the front bumper later, add flares, step bar.

That's most of it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Why would you want 20" wheels? My old Ram came with 20s and I sold those right away in favor of 18"s


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I know with Ram ya cant, crew cab only.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




I had to order mine. However while waiting on the order someone else ordered one and didn't pick it up, so I got it earlier than I was anticipating. 

Windycity, bells and whistles meaning the LT model with the phone, electric seats, etc. 

LT

















Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Lettusbee said:


> Why would you want 20" wheels? My old Ram came with 20s and I sold those right away in favor of 18"s


Talk me out of them. What didn't you like? Too high? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> I had to order mine. However while waiting on the order someone else ordered one and didn't pick it up, so I got it earlier than I was anticipating.
> 
> Windycity, bells and whistles meaning the LT model with the phone, electric seats, etc.
> 
> ...


Mike, I am going for the limo look, no standard cab lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

META said:


> Talk me out of them. What didn't you like? Too high?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Two very different reasons. 
First, 20s have less sidewall which means less flex in the tire to absorb bumps and rough conditions. I live on a dirt road and spend a lot of time in the mountains, so tire flex is important to me. 

Second, 20s scream out millennial wanna be a pimp kind of demographic. Which ain't me. But to each their own, so far as I'm concerned. 

Third, I ran the 20s until the tires gave out, which was only 20k miles on the stock Firestones that Rams ship with. 20" tires were almost as expensive as new 18" wheels and tires combined. I asked the tire shop guy why?, and he told me that it's just because 20s are the hot thing right now, so they can charge more for the tires. 

Since I'm old and almost practical, I'll stick with 18s. 

Maybe you're a millennial and wear a flat brim ball cap, and living in Chicago, 20s are ideal for you. I simply hated them. 

I Just bought a new Ram crew cab diesel, and made sure this one came with 18" inch rims. 

If I were you, I'd give the Ram gassers a look. I had one as a loaner and loved it. 
Diesel is definitely a pain in the arse if you aren't pulling every day. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I don't need the pull of a diesel. Not a millennial in Chicago, more a Gen X hick in Michigan who cares more about function over looks. Your financial and function concerns most resonate with me. I'll go see if I can find a couple trucks and get a better feel. 

Seems to me, though, that Rams tend to sit a little higher than Chevys. I have large tool boxes on both sides of my present truck, with racks as well. I plan on doing the same with the new one too. 

I dislike carpet in a work truck...even with the large floor mats. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

META said:


> I dislike carpet in a work truck...even with the large floor mats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I agree that I think carpet in a work truck is stupid IMO 

Love vinyl floors, Because I always have muddy boots



Lettusbee said:


> Maybe you're a millennial and wear a flat brim ball cap, and living in Chicago, 20s are ideal for you. I simply hated them.



How does Chicago have anything to do with this!!! Haha

I thought lifting the front of the truck to get the Carolina squat and putting 20s on a loud annoying diesel truck was a country thing!!!

Joking aside I do agree that I prefer 18’s simply due to the fact of availability and cost




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Unless you work in an environment where mud is for the most part none existent. My carpet is 7 years old still looks like new. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Californiadecks said:


> Unless you work in an environment where mud is for the most part none existent.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That’s definitely not here, especially new cons..


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Chevy forces you to purchase packages. If you want aluminum 18" wheels, they force you into the Alaska package with the painted logo (I don't want other markings on the truck). Otherwise you get steel. If you go chrome 20", you buy the convenience package. Or, the expensive argent metallic.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

The standard WT package lists:

“17" painted steel wheels
17" LT245/75R17E all-season blackwall tires”


You have to get up to the high country package before you get to 20”


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> The standard WT package lists:
> 
> “17" painted steel wheels
> 17" LT245/75R17E all-season blackwall tires”
> ...


The list I posted are the WT options.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

META said:


> The list I posted are the WT options.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I think I see, so if you choose something other than the 17’s it automatically ups you to a whole other package?


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> I think I see, so if you choose something other than the 17’s it automatically ups you to a whole other package?



That’s usually how it works. Certain options are not available on certain models....for example you can’t get leather seats in a WT you will have to upgrade to a higher model



Big Johnson said:


> That’s definitely not here, especially new cons..



+1 



META said:


> Chevy forces you to purchase packages.. [



Most manufacturers do now



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> I think I see, so if you choose something other than the 17’s it automatically ups you to a whole other package?


For the most part. Here is a link of the truck schematic I am messing with.

1https://www.chevrolet.com/trucks/si...YYcCJb6jIfjQ+Avy+rmJ6QsAAA==&postalCode=49341

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

META said:


> For the most part. Here is a link of the truck schematic I am messing with.
> 
> 1https://www.chevrolet.com/trucks/si...YYcCJb6jIfjQ+Avy+rmJ6QsAAA==&postalCode=49341
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Is this one close enough?


https://www.bergerchevy.com/new/Che...o+2500HD-d509ab770a0e0a17623e2bddf2e7d19e.htm


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> Is this one close enough?
> 
> 
> https://www.bergerchevy.com/new/Che...o+2500HD-d509ab770a0e0a17623e2bddf2e7d19e.htm


Only the work truck model has rubberized vinyl flooring with Chevy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

META said:


> Only the work truck model has rubberized vinyl flooring with Chevy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Weather Tech?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

...


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, I'd be getting something like those for the floors.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Regarding tires.

$40 per tire difference between 18" and 20".









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

META said:


> Regarding tires.
> 
> $40 per tire difference between 18" and 20".
> 
> ...




It's not really the tire as much as it is the fancy rim. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I just ordered rubber floors for my 97, now to get the motivation to pull the interior. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have never had twenties, I have never cared to customize my trucks. I run them pretty much stock four-wheel Drive, only upgrades I buy are either a weather guard or Rawson and Koenig tool box, always put a cow catcher on the front because of all of the deer, and now that these trucks are so tall I put rails on my truck is well. I used to put headache racks on but I don't even do that anymore because we have a number of flatbeds and it's easy enough to just hook up to 1 and pick up whatever I need. It does look better with a headache rack in my opinion but I'm not really into the look thing.

My 18 F250 is 61 in off of ground I believe to the top rail of the back of the truck, with a 18s.

I hate carpet, I did not have the option to get rubber floors with the model truck I bought this time, I bought WeatherTech floor mats and they work fine for that. They are constantly muddy, if it's all remodel work it's not as big a deal as new construction but even outside of that with the deer lease in my own place I'm going to get muddy pretty regular

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

One thing I like about dodge, they offer the perfect options in their tradesman package. The other two need to figure that out. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> One thing I like about dodge, they offer the perfect options in their tradesman package. The other two need to figure that out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


May have to buy our first new Dodge, we're going to look at a Tradesman diesel.

The 550 we bought is a Tradesman, I agree it is a good package.

It feels like cheating on Ford...

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> It's not really the tire as much as it is the fancy rim.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


This is rubber to rubber comparison...other than /65 to /60.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jaws said:


> May have to buy our first new Dodge, we're going to look at a Tradesman diesel.
> 
> The 550 we bought is a Tradesman, I agree it is a good package.
> 
> ...


I will drive whatever suits my needs, dont really care who made it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

you can delete the carpet in f series up to the lariat trim
and it saves you $50!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I am ok with most of the stock. However, steel rims is a poor option in winter salt conditions....hence the attempt to upgrade to aluminum...which forces you into an Alaska plow package with its lettering plastered in the side of your truck, or the pricey 20", or chrome 20" WITH convenience package.

My list is pretty darn stock, accept the larger towing mirrors...

I added some lights for the box and roof, but that isn't that much.

You guys should play around with their build software and get a feel for the process...if you aren't. 

I've been driving a 95, 1500 4x4 with 270+ on it. 

Long bed crew cab 4x4 WT stock already built gets me a white truck...if they aren't sold out quick. Otherwise, I bump up to the LT....or other.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Aluminum rims are worse in the rust belt. They will start to corrode and will constantly leak around the beads. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Aluminum rims are worse in the rust belt. They will start to corrode and will constantly leak around the beads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I guess I'd need to research case studies on it but I haven't had trouble with my aluminum rims.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

META said:


> I guess I'd need to research case studies on it but I haven't had trouble with my aluminum rims.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The Alcoa's on my 97 350 are fine, but have not seen salt. 

The GM wheels from mid 2000s on were horrible. Had a set of foose rims that started in a couple years. 


228k on my 97, should be good for another 250k. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Speaking of rubber floors....buddy's truck on lunch today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Aluminum rims are worse in the rust belt. They will start to corrode and will constantly leak around the beads.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I've had 3 trucks with aluminium wheels, at least 300,000 miles between them, and 12 Rochester winters, and never have had a problem with corrosion causing leaks....


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Well I'm going to buck the trends here and say get the diesel.

I had a 2500 LTZ ext cab 4x4 gas and that thing was a gas hog. Best I could do was 13mpg.
The kicker was when I bought it the diesel was an extra $8000-8500.

When I got rid of it, the diesels were fetching $10,000 more than the gassers.


My Ram diesel 3500 dually gets 16mpg without trying.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It was always the beads that leaked. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

My state's present average fuel prices.

Gas: $2.44/13mpg= $.188
Diesel: $3.31/16mpg= $.207

Of course diesel engines outlast gas engines with potentially 2.5 as many miles.

I am not a mechanic, but some average miles to engine type from the interwebs..

Gas: 200,000 miles
Diesel: 500,000 miles

Gas is presently $.018 cheaper than diesel. 

Hypothetically, if I run gas for 500,000 miles at today's fuel prices I save 500,000X$.018= $9,500. Then we add in the upfront cost of a diesel of about $10,000 to equal around $19,500 to replace a gas engine potentially twice over the hypothetical life of the vehicle in diesel engine terms.

It appears cheaper to run gas, not including the down time of engine replacement. 

I am sure there are other factors I haven't included, but I still prefer gas for my needs.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Don't forget diesels now require DEF. Which is an added layer of pain in the assness, although not terribly expensive.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

META said:


> My state's present average fuel prices.
> 
> Gas: $2.44/13mpg= $.188
> Diesel: $3.31/16mpg= $.207
> ...



But that up front cost of the diesel engine you get it all back and maybe even then some more.


The main thing is get what you want. I'm just playing devil's advocate:devil3:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Lettusbee said:


> Don't forget diesels now require DEF. Which is an added layer of pain in the assness, although not terribly expensive.




13,500 miles and I'm about to dump in my fourth jug.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Lettusbee said:


> Don't forget diesels now require DEF. Which is an added layer of pain in the assness, although not terribly expensive.


The last thing I want to have to do is add something else to remember. My dumbass wears shoes that are constantly tied because I'd forget to tie them if they weren't already done.

I really love my truck and I feel it doesn't get the credit it deserves. I wished it was a long bed but for the price it killed the 2500's and 250's. Granted it's not rated for the same amount and there are times I wished I could tow 15k but it's pretty rare. It's heavy enough I'm very comfortable with 10k behind me or 2k in the bed. I get close to 15 mpg mixed highway and city. It's got every bell and whistle I could want (I still don't know what some buttons do). The biggest PIA is the big rims. I feel like a ****ing midget every time I try to grab anything out of the bed.

The crazy thing is, the Titan XD is the most American made truck in the world.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's almost 90 cents more a gallon for diesel right now. Starting to irritate me. 

I tow a lot, the old 7.3 is pretty simple and reliable. 

The new 6.7psd is a race rocket that can tow anything. Crazy power. 

I have always been a big block Chevy guy. Love my 454s. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I think diesel is still up because of the demand for heating oil.
It has finally started to drop (about .10 in the last week).

Premium is now higher than diesel at a lot of stations around me.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> I think diesel is still up because of the demand for heating oil.
> It has finally started to drop (about .10 in the last week).
> 
> Premium is now higher than diesel at a lot of stations around me.


It's up because we are getting screwed.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Lettusbee said:


> Don't forget diesels now require DEF. Which is an added layer of pain in the assness, although not terribly expensive.


Lets not forget the issues with DEF tanks and heaters which notoriously fail
added to egr valves and DPF filters clogging


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rrk said:


> Lets not forget the issues with DEF tanks and heaters which notoriously fail
> added to egr valves and DPF filters clogging


Fact.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I will drive whatever suits my needs, dont really care who made it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm the same but partial to Ford. 

In this case the 33k lbs towing capiticy, which beat dodge and the bowtie has me buying a powerstroke dually. 

So we can still be an all Ford crew :thumbsup:

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

All Ford except the dodge 550.... I forgot about that. Couldn't pass that deal up though


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I'm the same but partial to Ford.
> 
> In this case the 33k lbs towing capiticy, which beat dodge and the bowtie has me buying a powerstroke dually.
> 
> ...


Wow 33k is wild. That an F550?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Wow 33k is wild. That an F550?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


No, 4x4 F350. I meant 31k, sorry, on my phone with fat fingers. 4x4, diesel, gooseneck and towing package combined

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jaws said:


> I'm the same but partial to Ford.
> 
> In this case the 33k lbs towing capiticy, which beat dodge and the bowtie has me buying a powerstroke dually.
> 
> ...


My only real beef with the new ones is the stupid option packages and the stupid aluminum bodies. Dent like crazy. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> My only real beef with the new ones is the stupid option packages and the stupid aluminum bodies. Dent like crazy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yeah I wasn't even aware they were aluminum until I bought my new truck and tried to throw a magnet on it so that I could drive through Apple heads gate without stopping... Did they change that this year? Our 16 is steel

Went with the STX package, I'm sure my super wanted a Lariat but... LOL

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Jaws said:


> Yeah I wasn't even aware they were aluminum until I bought my new truck and tried to throw a magnet on it so that I could drive through Apple heads gate without stopping... Did they change that this year? Our 16 is steel
> 
> Went with the STX package, I'm sure my super wanted a Lariat but... LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


17 for the SD. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

So I've been pricing out the 3500HD crewcab long bed 4x4 LT gaser with Alaska and convenience packages. Those packages allow the 18" wheels with vinyl rubberized floor and leather seats.

The price between the 2500 and 3500 is under $1k difference. 

It looks like gas mileage between the two trucks is really close. Other than increased repair costs in the future, any other reasons not to go for the 3500?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

META said:


> So I've been pricing out the 3500HD crewcab long bed 4x4 LT gaser with Alaska and convenience packages. Those packages allow the 18" wheels with vinyl rubberized floor and leather seats.
> 
> The price between the 2500 and 3500 is under $1k difference.
> 
> ...


We went dual wheel diesel for the 19 350 we bought. Our 17 and 18 6.2 gassers get less than 12 a gallon - not sure it could get much less. Lol. Ours our Ford's not not Chevy though, so no experience there. All 4x4

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

META said:


> So I've been pricing out the 3500HD crewcab long bed 4x4 LT gaser with Alaska and convenience packages. Those packages allow the 18" wheels with vinyl rubberized floor and leather seats.
> 
> The price between the 2500 and 3500 is under $1k difference.
> 
> ...


 I remember pricing them a while back and they were about the same price, I think the difference is just in the suspension. 2500’s are more common though and there are typically more in stock with more options.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

META said:


> So I've been pricing out the 3500HD crewcab long bed 4x4 LT gaser with Alaska and convenience packages. Those packages allow the 18" wheels with vinyl rubberized floor and leather seats.
> 
> The price between the 2500 and 3500 is under $1k difference.
> 
> ...


Gas mileage will suck no matter what. 

I can't see parts or repair being any different between 2500/3500. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Gas mileage will suck no matter what.
> 
> I can't see parts or repair being any different between 2500/3500.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Same truck with a couple more leafs in the spring.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I hear heavier duty axel and brakes as well.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

META said:


> I hear heavier duty axel and breaks as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not between the 2500hd and 3500hd. 

Possibly between 2500 and hd model. 

Not much difference between the HDs at all. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

META said:


> I hear heavier duty axel and breaks as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Yes the 3500 has a reinforced rear end housing as well as helper springs 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Saw these the other day. Gms, i think they were gas trucks not sure though


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I think I heard something about the single mirror bar and body mount change for 2020 GMC/CHEVY trucks.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Yeah Chevy just released pictures of the 2020HD pick up truck and those are similar because of the side mounted bed step 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Windycity said:


> Yeah Chevy just released pictures of the 2020HD pick up truck and those are similar because of the side mounted bed step
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The side step is really ugly, somebody should be getting fired for that.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you should order the one you sent me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> The side step is really ugly, somebody should be getting fired for that.


Ugly yes, practical though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ugly yes, practical though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It is practical but they could have come up with a better design. Maybe that’s just the WT package and the fancier packages have something more aesthetically appealing.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I am getting really close

https://www.chevrolet.com/trucks/si...Fzt4CMjYH1Ebeqz9BEnHnvu4DQAA&postalCode=49341

Being I am also a recent grad, I qualify for a GM discount comparable to the supplier or military discount. Apparently these discounts are not allowed to be combined.

I'll be getting wheel2wheel step rails although some may not be compatible with wheel splash guards.

I am looking into a bed liner like https://dualliner.com because I know the spray in liner will get beat up around the wheel wells with just a rubber mat floor. However, I still need to check I can attach a https://www.rackitinc.com heavy duty rack to the rails with the plastic liner. I may need to modify the side rail liner.

I'll be getting new rail bed tool boxes and looking for the largest I can find where I'll hang/attach them to the rack uprights. I have some large lower quality aluminum deezee rail boxes now but they required bolts to the truck bed. I'd like to avoid penetrating the bed and rails if possible. 

I have a cheap harbor freight box rack that I slightly modified. It's been a decent rack for $200...

Finally, wheel flares. I may put some on to protect the wheel panels.










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Not between the 2500hd and 3500hd.
> 
> Possibly between 2500 and hd model.
> 
> ...




I think the only difference between the 2500 and the 2500hd is the hood height. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I am looking at this European underbody coating. 

DINITROL 4941

https://www.rencosupplyonline.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=DIN4941LBX

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

META said:


> I am looking at this European underbody coating.
> 
> DINITROL 4941
> 
> ...




For undercoating?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Windycity said:


> For undercoating?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Still doing research on products.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

You have to be careful with products because Chevy waxes their frames and some products could soften the wax causing failure and exposing bare metal

The product they use is daubert noxrust on the frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Windycity said:


> You have to be careful with products because Chevy waxes their frames and some products could soften the wax causing failure and exposing bare metal
> 
> The product they use is daubert noxrust on the frame
> 
> ...


Thanks for that info.

*
https://www.daubertchemical.com/store/product-list/corrosion-prevention/nox-rust-x-121b
*
NOX-RUST X-121B
*
"Nox-Rust*X-121B (also known as "Nox-Rust*X-121 Black") dries to a firm wax-like film that will repel water, self-heal, and remain flexible at low temperatures. Can be easily applied using low-pressure airless equipment."


It is my understanding Nox-rust isn't very durable much longer than a year. 

Dinitrol 479 appears to be a longer lasting product. However, still not sure about applying Dinitrol over Nox-Rust.


"DINITROL 479 Black 1 L 12-P

DINITROL 479 is a thick corrosion preventative compound with a ”rubbery” consistency which forms a very hard, elastic, wear resistant protective film with extremely good sound damping pro-perties. The product has high thixotropy, contains low aromatic solvent that do not attack paints, plastics and rubber parts of the car. The thick layer of coating has a heavy-duty structure, which looks like orange peel and absorbs very well outside road noise resonance from vibrations of vehicle parts as well as damps sound from stone chip and sand attacks. The product withstands heavy mechanical wear with excellent adhesion properties. DINITROL 479 is an approved alternative for wheel arches covers from plastic or felt. The product has good adhesion to painted and primed surfaces, original PVC and steel and ensures reliable protection from corrosion. DINITROL 479 is designed as sound deadening and corrosion protective product for treatment of underbody *components, like wheel arches, door sill plates of all kinds of vehicles, busses, trucks, trailers etc."

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

META said:


> Thanks for that info.
> 
> *
> https://www.daubertchemical.com/store/product-list/corrosion-prevention/nox-rust-x-121b
> ...



The problem I’ve had with cars/trucks rusting out is the bottoms of the painted panels on the sides. I wouldn’t get too worked up over underbody coatings. 

For $20/month you can get a mister car wash unlimited package. $30 for the ultimate wash package. Definitely worth the $$$, there are mister car washes all over around here. Keeps the salt off in the winter.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Salt? That stuff the put on the roads in MI is nasty stuff. Like some sort of brine. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> The problem I’ve had with cars/trucks rusting out is the bottoms of the painted panels on the sides. I wouldn’t get too worked up over underbody coatings.
> 
> For $20/month you can get a mister car wash unlimited package. $30 for the ultimate wash package. Definitely worth the $$$, there are mister car washes all over around here. Keeps the salt off in the winter.


That is a good practice, but not sure about a truck with rack and side boxes going through the mechanical washing systems.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Salt? That stuff the put on the roads in MI is nasty stuff. Like some sort of brine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


They put that stuff down almost every day from mid November to May. We get some lake effect so almost every day there’s at least a dusting. It’s not always enough to plow but it makes the roads slippery so they dump on the salt.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Big Johnson said:


> They put that stuff down almost every day from mid November to May. We get some lake effect so almost every day there’s at least a dusting. It’s not always enough to plow but it makes the roads slippery so they dump on the salt.


That stuff is nasty. Almost impossible to wash off. What ever happened to sand? Sand worked, didn't rot out your truck, was probably cheaper too. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

META said:


> That is a good practice, but not sure about a truck with rack and side boxes going through the mechanical washing systems.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Plus you can’t have anything in the bed of the truck

Every car wash I go to the attendance looks in the back of the truck to make sure it’s completely clear because I’m assuming the blowers will blow everything out

Basically my truck is never eligible to go through a car wash


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

META said:


> Thanks for that info.
> 
> *
> https://www.daubertchemical.com/store/product-list/corrosion-prevention/nox-rust-x-121b
> ...




It’s actually a very durable product unfortunately Chevy had some control issues a few years ago with application where it was failing prematurely 

I personally like the wax coating however I absolutely despise doing anything underneath the truck because if you barely touch it with your hands or clothes it get it all over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Windycity said:


> Plus you can’t have anything in the bed of the truck
> 
> Every car wash I go to the attendance looks in the back of the truck to make sure it’s completely clear because I’m assuming the blowers will blow everything out
> 
> ...



I always have to clean out whatever’s in the bed before I go. I don’t like **** sliding around back there anyways so it’s usually pretty clean. If you have something heavy they let you through. I had a bunch of lumber scraps once and they cleaned it all out and threw it away for me. :thumbup:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Saw these the other day. Gms, i think they were gas trucks not sure though




What it looks like unwrapped:
https://www.caranddriver.com/news/2020-chevrolet-silverado-hd-2500-3500-photos-info


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> What it looks like unwrapped:
> https://www.caranddriver.com/news/2020-chevrolet-silverado-hd-2500-3500-photos-info


That is fugly


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

New trucks keep getting worse looking every year. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

A&E Exteriors said:


> That is fugly


Beautiful and they got rid of that hideous bow tie.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> I always have to clean out whatever’s in the bed before I go. I don’t like **** sliding around back there anyways so it’s usually pretty clean. If you have something heavy they let you through. I had a bunch of lumber scraps once and they cleaned it all out and threw it away for me.


They let it go through with a cooler. 

I try to only haul around a cooler lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Https://www.gmpartsdirect.com is where I'll probably get a few accessories to install myself.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

This just got ordered. 

https://www.chevrolet.com/previous-...Y4+AohaDXzdy6r/aX7HH+I3WCQAA&postalCode=49345

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

You going to put plows on it?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> You going to put plows on it?


I might for personal and family use. The Alaska package got me some upgrades I wanted. I'll have the dealership take off the decal.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice. I thought I would miss the diesel sound when I went gas, but the 6.0 has a nice growl to it.

Does the 2018 have the same engine they have run for the last 10 years or more? I heard they were going to upgrade/redesign it. 2019 maybe? It might make me nervous to have the first year of any engine/tranny.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> Very nice. I thought I would miss the diesel sound when I went gas, but the 6.0 has a nice growl to it.
> 
> Does the 2018 have the same engine they have run for the last 10 years or more? I heard they were going to upgrade/redesign it. 2019 maybe? It might make me nervous to have the first year of any engine/tranny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


This is a 2019 build, same engine they've had for the last few years. I hear 2020 is "new" engine and the body similar to the 1500.

The brown metalic will go better with my company's colors over the graphite metalic.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Target production week is Jan 28...then hopefully a short trip to me from Flint, MI.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I just ordered this rack with the rail mounting hardware and headache rack. It's rated for 1,700 lbs.

Rack-it Truck Rack's New HD Square Tube Rack For Pickups #2 













Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks like it is forklift loadable from the sides....nice rack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Windycity said:


> Looks like it is forklift loadable from the sides....nice rack!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it is fork lift loadable. I'll probably wrap the cross bars in aluminum tube so the powder coating doesn't get destroyed to bare metal. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

META said:


> I just ordered this rack with the rail mounting hardware and headache rack. It's rated for 1,700 lbs.
> 
> Rack-it Truck Rack's New HD Square Tube Rack For Pickups #2 https://youtu.be/bpI6DWqCXH4
> 
> ...




I've loaded 2000lbs on my Rack-it truck racks without an issue. The weak part is the truck bed sides. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> META said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered this rack with the rail mounting hardware and headache rack. It's rated for 1,700 lbs.
> ...


I believe it can do it. I like the full rail portion the rack rests on. 

I found some Weatherguard 18"H X 16" D X 90" long tool boxes that will fit on the rails as well.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

META said:


> I believe it can do it. I like the full rail portion the rack rests on.
> 
> I found some Weatherguard 18"H X 16" D X 90" long tool boxes that will fit on the rails as well.




Make sure the lids open good enough. I tried the fork lift racks with my tool boxes that I already had and they didn't work with them. However, they were the old style fork racks.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> META said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it can do it. I like the full rail portion the rack rests on.
> ...


These will fit nicely between the upright supports, on top of the bed rail. They open to driver and passenger side. The rail opening is 92"X20 1/2".


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Got got the best racks on the planet by the way!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Meta- if you see this get a hold of me somehow. Have a question for you. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Hey Meta- if you see this get a hold of me somehow. Have a question for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 Just tried to send you a message, said exceeded saved message storage.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

META said:


> Just tried to send you a message, said exceeded saved message storage.


Email me your # [email protected] 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk

Because I have no idea how to delete any saved messages via tapatalk app. Haven't logged into regular site in years.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Rack-it schematic









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, I just reached 2 months since I ordered the truck. It was finished around February 8th. Apparently shipping it from a city less than 3 hours away from me isn't so speedy. They must be shipping it by rail.

I'll be peeved if it doesn't arrive this week.


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

META said:


> Well, I just reached 2 months since I ordered the truck. It was finished around February 8th. Apparently shipping it from a city less than 3 hours away from me isn't so speedy. They must be shipping it by rail.
> 
> I'll be peeved if it doesn't arrive this week.


I'd have picked it up when it rolled off the line


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

A&E Exteriors said:


> META said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I just reached 2 months since I ordered the truck. It was finished around February 8th. Apparently shipping it from a city less than 3 hours away from me isn't so speedy. They must be shipping it by rail.
> ...


It's going straight to the rust prevention sprayers before it touches the roads. The dealer will be taking off the Alaska package detail as well as removing the wheel well covers prior to spray.


----------



## Lady Dreamer (Jan 6, 2019)

Heck I would have drove you down there so you could have got your truck straight off the line!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

META said:


> It's going straight to the rust prevention sprayers before it touches the roads. The dealer will be taking off the Alaska package detail as well as removing the wheel well covers prior to spray.


One thing I wish I did with my last two trucks...hose em down good with oil before they see salt.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

META said:


> Well, I just reached 2 months since I ordered the truck. It was finished around February 8th. Apparently shipping it from a city less than 3 hours away from me isn't so speedy. They must be shipping it by rail.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be peeved if it doesn't arrive this week.


I probably drove by it 20 times, maybe they stuck it out by the sign on the interstate for a week or so. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

META said:


> Well, I just reached 2 months since I ordered the truck. It was finished around February 8th. Apparently shipping it from a city less than 3 hours away from me isn't so speedy. They must be shipping it by rail.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be peeved if it doesn't arrive this week.




Railroads are like airlines and fedex/ups which operate a hub and spoke systems so the train probably went to another state to a classification yard to be sent back near you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, I imagine it's gone for a good roll around the great lakes region before making it's way back north to the GR area. 

I may see if I can activate the OnStar. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Sup wit dat!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah. How the heck did you manage to start and conclude a chat session in only two minutes?!??


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Tinstaafl said:


> Yeah. How the heck did you manage to start and conclude a chat session in only two minutes?!??


Much of it is automated. That was a copied message from my salesman, via their internal messaging.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm still impressed. Any chat session I've tried, I prepare by putting on my PJ's and mixing a tall one first, and still wind up fidgeting before it's done (or actually started).

I do sympathize though. You've bought your Christmas gift, Santa has come and gone and you're still waiting. Gah.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

META said:


> Sup wit dat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does marked hot mean?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> What does marked hot mean?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk




Probably that its sold and a customer is waiting for it As opposed to a vehicle which is not sold and will sit on the lot for a while


At the railroad we use the term hot car being that a customer is waiting on it putting a priority that the car needs to make the train that day and cant sit in the yard 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, "hot" I assume being a sold unit. Apparently not hot enough though.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

META said:


> Yeah, "hot" I assume being a sold unit. Apparently not hot enough though.




Maybe they meant lukewarm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

After all that, it arrived today. The Alaska package details are being removed, then it's off for rust proofing. I should be driving it by Saturday. 

GM did not ship it with the Alaska package tires, but instead sent it with 7 ply Michelins.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

META said:


> After all that, it arrived today. The Alaska package details are being removed, then it's off for rust proofing. I should be driving it by Saturday.
> 
> GM did not ship it with the Alaska package tires, but instead sent it with 7 ply Michelins.
> 
> ...


Nice truck Meta.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations Dion....I like it


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Looks good! Nice truck


Man is that a long truck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

The grizzly bear is gayer than gay.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, those decals had to come off.

Its about 21' 6"...no easy parking. 

Interesting, I didn't take any pictures but when it was up on the lift, I easily found where the factory applied nox-rust was wore off on the frame from when it was slung during assembly. That area surely will suffer on new trucks, if they haven't been protected post purchase.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Been driving a crew cab long bed of some form for a decade. I can park it anywhere. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Been driving a crew cab long bed of some form for a decade. I can park it anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I cut my teeth on a 15 passenger van. Downtown parking isn't fun when you're that long.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Been driving a crew cab long bed of some form for a decade. I can park it anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Come to NYC with me, you could not make some of the turns much less park that anywhere. Garage or street


----------



## Lady Dreamer (Jan 6, 2019)

Congratulations!!! It is really nice!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Awesome truck. Are they going to put 10 ply tires on it?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> Awesome truck. Are they going to put 10 ply tires on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not at this time.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

From my research, number of plys isn't as useful a criteria being technology has changed making load ratings contingent on different factors. 

I'll double check today, but I think they sent it with a less aggressive looking Michelin all terrain LTX A/T rated for around 60-70k. Still a great tire.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Too bad the dealer can’t disable the “buzzer” that goes off constantly anytime you do something GM doesn’t like. They have that thing wired to the sound system and cranked up to 1000. You need earplugs just to start the engine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

META said:


> This model did not require any new penetrations on the vehicle. However, it is painted steel on steel bolted...


They don't make anything work with 22 year old trucks now days. Lol. 

Just measured my door sill height, 26" off the ground. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> META said:
> 
> 
> > This model did not require any new penetrations on the vehicle. However, it is painted steel on steel bolted...
> ...


Yeah, I understand. I may still do something to prevent rust on the steel to steel connections on this one.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Mine are stainless big difference in price. I've already replaced the plastic step pad on top. Nice that you can replace them.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> Mine are stainless big difference in price. I've already replaced the plastic step pad on top. Nice that you can replace them.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


 I spent hours trying to find a decent wheel to wheel stainless that would fit this truck. I couldn't find anything that I liked other than just a straight rail.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

META said:


> I spent hours trying to find a decent wheel to wheel stainless that would fit this truck. I couldn't find anything that I liked other than just a straight rail.




I figured you did. Those you have look nice. Powder coating will last a good while. And they can always be redone for pretty reasonable. Around here anyway.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I just got back from towing the 1500 home from the dealer, in a blizzard. 

We checked it over briefly, isolated the battery after starting it; it still randomly died after driving it a bit. So, when the weather clears some I'll see what I can do to get it going.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Rack-it is way behind on their orders. Just contacted them today for an update and they are about 2 weeks behind; two more weeks until I get this truck fully functional. That is a drag being I've been stuffing tools in the back seat. It's been about 5 weeks since order.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Rack finally arrived. 

So, I've filled the gas tank about 4 times since purchase. The first three times the tank overfilled and gas ran down the side of the truck. I got pissed after the third time and took it in this week. Turns out the tank isn't burping properly and they need to replace it. 

They gave me a 2020, 1500 as a loaner. However, the new tank won't be in until Friday, so I got my truck back and will burn down the gas so they don't need to pump 30 gallons out. Hopefully next week they can swap it out. 

I am getting tired of cramming small tools in the cab...need to get this rack and my boxes installed.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Rack-it rack and two Weather Guard boxes installed without any bolting through the truck bed or rails.

Most of the rack hardware has been swapped out with stainless. 

I drilled one hole through each of the four rack uprights (upper area), and used each existing lower hole, to bolt the boxes on. In total, each box has 6 bolts, 2 per upright, and 2 through the bottom incorporating the rail fastening system. They are extremely sturdy. I am very happy with how it all came together.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

The rack did not come with a cross member for over the cab area so I cut a piece of galvanized pipe, painted it black and bolted it in. Rack-it would send an additional powder coated steel bar, but charge $99 shipped to me.

I may put some protection over the upper portions of each cross member being its only a matter of time the powder coating wears off and rust begins.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

META said:


> The rack did not come with a cross member for over the cab area so I cut a piece of galvanized pipe, painted it black and bolted it in. Rack-it would send an additional powder coated steel bar, but charge $99 shipped to me.
> 
> I may put some protection over the upper portions of each cross member being its only a matter of time the powder coating wears off and rust begins.
> 
> ...




I bought the extra cross member. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

Sweet ride , I’d be scared to take it on a job site .


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

META said:


> Rack-it rack and two Weather Guard boxes installed without any bolting through the truck bed or rails.
> 
> Most of the rack hardware has been swapped out with stainless.
> 
> ...




With the weight I haul I was too concerned to not bolt to the bed. I made the plunge. Beautiful rig META. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Calidecks said:


> I bought the extra cross member.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I may have had I known it wouldn't come with it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

META said:


> The rack did not come with a cross member for over the cab area so I cut a piece of galvanized pipe, painted it black and bolted it in. Rack-it would send an additional powder coated steel bar, but charge $99 shipped to me.
> 
> I may put some protection over the upper portions of each cross member being its only a matter of time the powder coating wears off and rust begins.
> 
> ...


Yup, I had another custom aluminum rack made last year, and had him put two cross members over the cab. I think they ended up about 24'' apart. 
Can throw rebar up there now and not worry about scratching the roof when you slide it off.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

BTW, how are those steps holding up so far?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

mrcat said:


> BTW, how are those steps holding up so far?


The steps are doing fine although I should double check the bolts soon. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

META said:


> Rack-it rack and two Weather Guard boxes installed without any bolting through the truck bed or rails.
> 
> Most of the rack hardware has been swapped out with stainless.
> 
> ...


Looks nice and beefy Dion...nice truck, nice setup


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

You sell your old rack and boxes yet?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

A&E Exteriors said:


> You sell your old rack and boxes yet?


No, I still have them and the truck for sale.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

META said:


> No, I still have them and the truck for sale.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I might be interested in the boxes if you still have them when i get home


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> Weather Tech?


I did put these in both front and back.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

@Deckhead 

Those steps are further up in this thread. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone having issues with the Chevy Transmission. It seems mine lags when going into a certain gear.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Calidecks said:


> Anyone having issues with the Chevy Transmission. It seems mine lags when going into a certain gear.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


My BIL needed his rebuilt late in 2019. I think he had around 200k on it. Chevy 1500 and I think a 2016 model.

We were on a fishing trip and it started showing trouble shifting and maintaining cruse while pulling the boat on the expressway. We limped the rest up, and back. It gave out an hour away from home. 16 hour round trip. 

He had it rebuilt with heavier duty parts, but it still ended up shifting hard. 

Sold it and got a 2500 dodge. He needed upgrading anyway with the boats he pulls. 

He also bought an aftermarket part to override the eco/gas cylinder shut off as he heard engines were losing life from having one side hot while the other side was shut off and built up junk while cooler. 

Mine has the 6.0 without that. I think the later HD models have it now though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Calidecks said:


> Anyone having issues with the Chevy Transmission. It seems mine lags when going into a certain gear.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Mines been that way since the very beginning. They call it a "flare" (6 speed)


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep. Certain speed and certain throttle and certain hill around our place. Does it 5 out of 10 times.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I have a gen 1 transmission. 1st of the 6 speeds. I've driven newer models with the "same" transmission and it's so much smoother. When I first got the truck the transmission was stupid. It really didn't know how to shift. I got so disgusted with it I just put it into manual shift and did it myself. The thing hated to downshift, even going up steep hills. It'd wait and wait and wait and then drop 2 gears. I brought it in for the required normal maintenance look-see and they reprogrammed the transmission and it was night and day. It still wasn't great, but it was substantially better than the original programming.

At about 75K I changed the spark plugs. And low and behold that fixed the transmission. Ya, I don't know how or why - but it did. It now would gracefully downshift while going up an incline. The shifts were smoother and the overall experience of the transmission was so much better.

But it still had the flare. There are 2 small o-rings that wear out very quickly that cause that issue. I had them replaced at about 15K under warranty. The fix lasted for about 2 years and then slowly came back.

The transmission is only rated for 160K of life. I've got 30K before I hit that mark. My transmission is babied compared to anyone who drives a truck like a truck. I still have the original front brakes, replaced the rears at about 80K.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup, mine is a 2011 HD 6.0 - 6 speed.

My truck has over 105k on the original brakes. 


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Leo G said:


> I have a gen 1 transmission. 1st of the 6 speeds. I've driven newer models with the "same" transmission and it's so much smoother. When I first got the truck the transmission was stupid. It really didn't know how to shift. I got so disgusted with it I just put it into manual shift and did it myself. The thing hated to downshift, even going up steep hills. It'd wait and wait and wait and then drop 2 gears. I brought it in for the required normal maintenance look-see and they reprogrammed the transmission and it was night and day. It still wasn't great, but it was substantially better than the original programming.
> 
> At about 75K I changed the spark plugs. And low and behold that fixed the transmission. Ya, I don't know how or why - but it did. It now would gracefully downshift while going up an incline. The shifts were smoother and the overall experience of the transmission was so much better.
> 
> ...


Did you have the plugs done yourself or have someone do it? Isn't there a special wrench for that one stubborn plug?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Calidecks said:


> Did you have the plugs done yourself or have someone do it? Isn't there a special wrench for that one stubborn plug?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Had my backyard mechanic do it. With the 2500 you can practically get into the engine compartment and work on it. Normal wrench, no issues. I think I NGKs in there or maybe Autolites.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Wires too?


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I think so. It was 45K miles ago


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

@Calidecks 

I'd buy this rack again but man these Michigan winters and rain are rough on it.












































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Same problem with the WeatherGuard steel tool boxes. I get 10-11 years out of them and then the rust pokes through and they are no longer WeatherGuard, more like weathergetsin.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

That's why I went with aluminum for my trucks. I can't stand when steel ladder racks start rusting
















Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Even in Colorado I have this problem. Esp on Truck bolt ons. The rust always starts at the welds. 
Any preventive measures?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

mrcat said:


> That's why I went with aluminum for my trucks. I can't stand when steel ladder racks start rusting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I looked, but didn't find anything in aluminum that had the same capacity or fork loadable format as Rak-It. The fold out rear cross member is awesome as well. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Lettusbee said:


> Even in Colorado I have this problem. Esp on Truck bolt ons. The rust always starts at the welds.
> Any preventive measures?


Move to Arizona 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Lettusbee said:


> Even in Colorado I have this problem. Esp on Truck bolt ons. The rust always starts at the welds.
> Any preventive measures?


As soon as rust starts use a rust converter and then paint it. If it's powder coated once it starts to flake it's done, gotta keep up with the paint to protect the steel.


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

Yep, it was the powder coated I was referring to. I'm thinking powder coating is way over rated. Or the people that do the welding and the powder coating are skipping steps in between those two processes.


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

META said:


> I looked, but didn't find anything in aluminum that had the same capacity or fork loadable format as Rak-It. The fold out rear cross member is awesome as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We have metal fab shops all over the place here. 

My guy did all three for me. They all have a swing out/in rear cross member.
The one on the white truck is the newest, I had him drop the side tubes to make it forkable. 
He only dropped it two inches, so its kinda tight, but a vast improvement over the other two.

We also improved how the new one is fastened to the truck. He welded a pc of flat stock with a threaded hole that drops into the stake pockets, and run a 3/4" stainless bolt through the hole in the side of the pocket. Much stronger than the other racks that are just bolted through the bed rails.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lettusbee (May 8, 2010)

META said:


> Move to Arizona
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Having a hard enough time getting the wife to move to Texas. No way would she go for AZ


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Lettusbee said:


> Yep, it was the powder coated I was referring to. I'm thinking powder coating is way over rated. Or the people that do the welding and the powder coating are skipping steps in between those two processes.


Powder coating is hard, and brittle. Once it lets go that's it. But until it does let go it's more durable and thick than paint.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Lettusbee said:


> Yep, it was the powder coated I was referring to. I'm thinking powder coating is way over rated. Or the people that do the welding and the powder coating are skipping steps in between those two processes.


If they prep them like most dump trailers manufacturers then it’s garbage

Power coating is great if it’s done right, but its all in the prep

Most dump trailer companies weld them up, don’t even bother cleaning or prime them before the power coat, that stuff peels off in sheets 


David


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

META said:


> @Calidecks
> 
> I'd buy this rack again but man these Michigan winters and rain are rough on it.
> 
> ...


That's nutz! Mine are about 20 years old with no rust to speak of.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Calidecks said:


> That's nutz! Mine are about 20 years old with no rust to speak of.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> *___*


Well, you also live where cars don't age. Lol


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well, you also live where cars don't age. Lol


Yea I was thinking the same thing 


David


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

mrcat said:


> I don't remember, did you post what brand steps those are?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Salt go mmm to powder coat steel.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

Gotta love that rust. I'll be in the market pretty quick here for a somewhat older truck, but from what I've seen practically everything up here thats cheap is rusting out. I don't really understand how so many people are comfortable driving a rig that you can literally walk up and just start picking off parts of the body panels with your hands. It's not like they couldn't last a lot longer if you maintained them, but people are lazy I guess.


----------



## Platesurfer (Feb 9, 2019)

FixItFarmer said:


> Gotta love that rust. I'll be in the market pretty quick here for a somewhat older truck, but from what I've seen practically everything up here thats cheap is rusting out. I don't really understand how so many people are comfortable driving a rig that you can literally walk up and just start picking off parts of the body panels with your hands. It's not like they couldn't last a lot longer if you maintained them, but people are lazy I guess.


Middle class trap. If you aren't driving a "new" truck you must be poor or something. Why bother taking care of it if you are going to trade it in in 7 years or less? 



Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## FixItFarmer (Dec 7, 2021)

True enough


----------

